# 2012    ! ???

## Klerk-agent

!

         ,  * 2012 ,            * (_    .,   _ ).

  ,      ! (    )

    ,        !

, ,     !    ...

 !

----------

- - ?

----------

> !
> 
>          ,  * 2012 ,            * (_    .,   _ ).


  2012  ,   -,    ?

----------


## mvf

> 


- -53    2012 .

----------

**, -      . ,       .

----------


## mizeri

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Klerk-agent

> - -53    2012 .


  ,      .    ,             .

 .

----------


## mvf

> ,


      -    ?

----------

> **, -      . ,       .


.   ,    .

    ,  2        ,   ,   ,       ...    ,   . 
      ?

----------

> 


     ,      -    .       -       .

----------

> ,      .    ,             .
> 
>  .


   -  -  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,      -    .       -       .


 .   ,     .                     ..                   ..    .

----------

> ?


,         . 



> -    ?


    ,      ?

----------


## mvf

> ,      ?


      ?

----------

> ,         .


..      ,  2  ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

**, -     .

    ""  .   ,        .   -      ?

----------


## mvf

> , -     .


 ,     ,       .

----------

> ,       .   -      ?


  ,             ?          ?

----------

> ,     ,       .


,  .
         ,      .            , ..     ,       .         -      :      ,         .
,    ,       .         ?

----------


## mvf

> ,    ,


     .   (  )       .

----------

> .   (  )       .


    :        ,        .          .
          "  ,     ,     ".       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   - , ,      ,    ? 
          ,      ,     .   ,  - ,   .
,        ,          ,  .
    -   ...     ,    ,  -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   :        " "?     . " "   ,   ?      ,   .
    ,      (     ,  ),         ,       .
, ,       .

----------


## Klerk-agent

> -  -  ?


  !   !
  , ,  . ,     !))

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ,             .
  .

----------


## .

*Klerk-agent*,    ?             ,       .     .     -    ,   
           ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mizeri

> .   ,    .
> 
>     ,  2        ,   ,   ,       ...    ,   . 
>       ?


        ?  .       . 
               .  ,      -..    -,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    .

----------


## Klerk-agent

> *Klerk-agent*,    ?             ,       .     .     -    ,   
>            ,      ?


...  !!! 

 , .

,   ,           (   - ,   )

----------

*ZZZhanna*, 



> - , ,      ,    ?


)))   8 .   ,          .



> -  ?

----------


## mizeri

> .


      .               ,   .    - .             . 
         -    ,      ,    -        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


       .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


          .       -      . ,   :Smilie:

----------

